# Possibly pregnant- questions?



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

So I think I have an accidental litter on the way. My rat Khaleesi was in a cage with a male for two days. I was hoping and praying but if she did get pregnant her due date would be tomorrow or the next day prob.

She has gained weight but she is also eating different food and getting treats but she is pretty big right now so thats not a good sign. I wish I would have kept track of her weight.

She is nesting like crazy! Destroying her entire cage to take every shred of bedding & newspaper and everything else and sticking it in her bed. This morning was the worst. I had just cleaned her cage the other day and she ripped up everything. I have never seen a rat go that crazy on her bed before. 

She is acting weird, not wanting to come out and not running on her wheel. When I took her out to clean the cage she just sat under the wheel and wouldn't come out which isn't like her.

I am super nervous. 

The cage she is currently in has 1 inch bar spacing and she could get out. Not sure if she can anymore. I have ordered a Martins cage and praying it gets here this week. Will she and the babies be ok in a martins with the bar spacing?

After the babies come should I just leave her and them alone for a few days?

I read that mom's can get aggressive. If so how can I get her out of her cage for playtime?

Is it safe for me to handle the babies?


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Get a ten gallon tank with a mesh lid. You can also use a plastic tote if you have hardware cloth to fit over the sides. Move her into the tank/tote asap. You cannot leave her in 1 inch spacing because of the babies. You should handle them enough to check for milkbands in the babies. I led Delilah away with yogurt as she was really bitey to beguin with. Dont let mom away from the babies for more than 20 minutes the first week. After that you can handle them more often like 20 minutes 3 times a day. Most rats will deliver with no complications but notify your vet anyway.


----------

